# Scary Low Price on a Classics Moonphase



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Has anyone seen this / have thoughts? I've seen mixed reviews about the website but mostly they seem fine. I paid through PayPal and had Google "insure" the purchase so I feel alright about it, but that price has seemed a bit "too good to be true" from the beginning. It'll be here tomorrow and I'll post pictures, but in the meantime I figured I'd share the link and see if I should be on the lookout for anything in particular.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=5&fep=4358&gclid=CPbDrdWf6c0CFQcKaQodrRoGug


----------



## lkorso (Dec 4, 2014)

The deal is amazing, I have never seen it that low. Post some pics tomorrow, but I am sure that everything will be fine.


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Alright! I'm thrilled. I took photos of unpacking (mostly in case anything was wrong) but it all looks great, I couldn't be happier. Certified Watch Store nailed it.


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

Kicking myself so hard for missing this deal


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Its on for $995 ...was it lower than that ?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Right place, right time....good job.


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

@u2bdet It was around that, I think mid 9's is what I paid in total. Thanks guys! I'm thrilled, been wearing it for the last week, couldn't be happier; keeping great time.


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

My wallet hates all of you. Just thought you should know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I've had 3 moon phase watches and currently one is still with me. I have noticed this model before but you've went and jogged my memory with this post. Congratulations on a smoking deal for a beautiful watch!

I'd buy one at that price today,

Ard


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Excellent deal. I got my rose gold version for $1200 at Joma (through amazon) and am very pleased with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

The stainless model is on sale at Jomashop for $1495 through 7/22/16. Sure it's not $995 but still 60% off retail. A (barely) used one recently sold of the forum for $1400 and I was disappointed I hesitated too long so I pulled the trigger on the Jomashop sale. Wish I had seen the $995 link sooner but I hardly think I got ripped off at 40% of retail. Beautiful watch that I've had my eye on for some time. Can't wait to get it on my wrist.

Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Automatic Men's Watch FC-715S4H6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Sethie (Jan 28, 2016)

How I wished I stumbled upon this deal earlier on. I would've bought it in a heartbeat!

This particular watch has always been on my radar for it's classic looks (pun intended) and the officer case...however the thickness is a little off putting for me but I think I could live with it!


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Ard said:


> I've had 3 moon phase watches and currently one is still with me. I have noticed this model before but you've went and jogged my memory with this post. Congratulations on a smoking deal for a beautiful watch!


Thanks! She's a keeper, that's for sure.



Bleedingblue said:


> The stainless model is on sale at Jomashop for $1495 through 7/22/16. Sure it's not $995 but still 60% off retail. A (barely) used one recently sold of the forum for $1400 and I was disappointed I hesitated too long so I pulled the trigger on the Jomashop sale. Wish I had seen the $995 link sooner but I hardly think I got ripped off at 40% of retail. Beautiful watch that I've had my eye on for some time. Can't wait to get it on my wrist.
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Automatic Men's Watch FC-715S4H6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


That's still an awesome price, I actually considered the used one on the forum, I just couldn't resist when I saw this price!



Sethie said:


> How I wished I stumbled upon this deal earlier on. I would've bought it in a heartbeat!
> 
> This particular watch has always been on my radar for it's classic looks (pun intended) and the officer case...however the thickness is a little off putting for me but I think I could live with it!


I was a bit concerned with the thickness, but honestly on the wrist it's a non-issue, at least for me. I think it could stand to be a bit thinner but at the price point (even retail) and with the hunter caseback, I think they did a phenomenal job.


----------



## sheik_djibouti (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm waiting on mine as well. I've been eyeballing this watch for a while and tried it on a few times in the past and had to jump on the deal when I saw it. This has to have something to do with the Citizen purchase and purging inventory to satisfy some number crunchers. 60% off is quite a deal... that $995 was a great score!


----------



## Sethie (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm so keeping an eye on this thread to see if anyone else spots another similar deal. I've learnt my lesson haha


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Best leap of faith I've ever taken, good luck finding more deals people! I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Sethie (Jan 28, 2016)

That looks absolutely amazing! Congrats


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry, Bleedingblue, it was me who pulled the trigger on the 5.5 day old version at $1400 - on the wrist now, alligator strap is not bad at all, watch is gorgeous. Looks great on the anthracite velour leather from nomos, just dresses it down, which it can unlike the slimline version due to the leaf hands and expansive face. Even tan ostrich straps look killer on it too - go get one 

btw, gained 1 second over 3 days only....


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

col said:


> Sorry, Bleedingblue, it was me who pulled the trigger on the 5.5 day old version at $1400 - on the wrist now, alligator strap is not bad at all, watch is gorgeous. Looks great on the anthracite velour leather from nomos, just dresses it down, which it can unlike the slimline version due to the leaf hands and expansive face. Even tan ostrich straps look killer on it too - go get one
> 
> btw, gained 1 second over 3 days only....


My loss was your gain. I just picked mine up this very afternoon. I'm going to let it run a day before I pull the plastic off just in case, but I'll surely post some photos when I do. Thanks for the strap suggestions. I was thinking of a black horween with a natural or white contrast stitch to dress it down.


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy crap, missed out also, that is one unbeatable deal... smh

Pictures are amazing btw... wear it in good health.


----------



## sheik_djibouti (Jun 17, 2012)

col said:


> ...Looks great on the anthracite velour leather from nomos, just dresses it down, which it can unlike the slimline version due to the leaf hands and expansive face...


You, Sir, are clearly a scoundrel with poor taste and a questionable upbringing...

Oh, wait...


----------



## blufinz52 (Nov 1, 2014)

To the OP...very nice watch, congrats.


----------

